# Kill Chaos with Lizards? Noob help req'd!!



## Foodlord (Apr 26, 2008)

Hello folks:
This is my first post on the FB boards... berlimey! Right, been playing GW games for about a billion years (well, 23 at least). 40K, Space Hulk, Space Marine, etc. etc, but NEVER have I played a single game of WHFB! *gasp* I hear you, erm, gasp. Yes, I know, very remis of me. However, my gaming buddy and I decided recently that we must rectify this and take the plunge. He has got a Chaos army (from the new book) with all sorts of nasties in it potentially, he's got minis for hellhounds, marauders, knights, spawn, warriors and a couple of characters I think. 
I have plumped for Lizards. I have at my disposal quite a few saurus, a slann, Kroq-Gar, two steggies, some skinks, temple guard, some saurus cavalry, and a couple of skink wizards. (I bought all these cos I wanted to paint them, not really to make a coherent list, as you can probably tell....)
Anybody want to offer a total WHFB noob some hints & tips on how to kill those nasty chaos thingies with the lizards above? Any help would be most graciously recieved


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

OKley dokley. Quite a good match up here.

For you Lord, you'll want him to be killing stuff.

I like the Blade of Revered Tzunki, and Glyph Necklace combo, with Light Armour and Shield (2+ Armour Save, and a 5+ Ward Save, while Striking at Strength 6 and ignoring Armour), while Mounted on a Carnosaur, which causes D3 wounds, and is strength 7.
= 456pts

Stegadons - I'd take two of these, one with a Skink Priest and Engine of the Gods, the other as a Basic Stegadon Ancient.

This'll bring your points to around 1200-1400 mark.

Next thing that's needed is some Core

552pts there.

Now, I'm a fan of Skink Cohorts - 16 of them with 2 Kroxigor in gives you Full Rank Bonus, and 6 Str 6 Attacks, very useful for taking down Chaos Warriors - especially when you consider their movement of 6!

Lastly, you might want to consider some Salamanders somewhere along the line. Useful against Marauders.


----------



## Imperial Anvil (Mar 9, 2009)

I concur with Vas,

Also,
from what you've said you have, temple guard are very points heavy, they look awsome but the saurus warriors IMHO are better. With spears, standard, musician and rank bonus will have good SCR and be able to take the hits, as well as getting a very nice counter attack if charged. they are on par in stats with Chaos warriors.

and just to mention your saurus cavalry, a unit of 6 with nothing else is a great support/flanking unit. 

I like to mount a scar vet on a cold one and place him with my saurus warriors. this helps get past fear checks and the auto break if outnumbered. (but thats replaced with a stupidity check, which cold blooded should clear up nicely).

If your friend goes a magic heavy Tzeentch list you may want to consider taking the slann, hes points heavy but also one of the best casters out there (and personnaly he looks very nice when painted up) and can be tailored for different battlefield roles. Your skink priests will make good DS caddies, and some extra dispel dice are always welcome.

hope thats been helpful, just a few other things to consider about.


----------



## Foodlord (Apr 26, 2008)

Excellent advice, thank you both! What you advise is actually quite a bit different to what I had in mind: I love the Slann model, and I've given him a pretty good paintjob, but it seems that he may not be the best option in a 2500 pointer? I was thinking along the lines of an uber slann, with 20 temple guard to keep him chucking out spells as long as possible, two saurus units (18 each), 12 saurus cavalry (is 6 really enough?), a steggy with EOTG, a unit of skinks with a pair of Kroxigor, and erm, an extra skink priest with that flying cloak thingy so he can channel spells for the slann nearer the enemy without putting the slann at risk. 
I may well be being naive about the game mechanics here (remember I never played WHFB!); is that list looking like something that may get minced? If so, I'd better get assembling that Carnosaur...:shok:


----------



## Foodlord (Apr 26, 2008)

*Bump* (V naughty I know, sorry!)


----------



## Imperial Anvil (Mar 9, 2009)

Foodlord said:


> I was thinking along the lines of an uber slann, with 20 temple guard to keep him chucking out spells as long as possible,
> 
> that would take up way too many points, a tooled up slann with 20 temple guard should be used in higher point limit games, your looking at just under 1000 pts for that alone. as it is now I would take Tetto'eko, sure hes not a lvl 4 mage but his special character abilitites are insane, and then you can gain three other heros for the price of your tooled up slann.
> 
> ...


some skink skirmishers, would be good too. or terradons or both
thats my opinion :victory: good luck


----------



## Jester12 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm here to support the slann idea I guess. Most chaos armies tend to lack on the magic side with the exception of tzeentch which is one of the less played armies so you can usually really clean up in the magic phase with a decent slann, especially if you have EoTG. The BSB upgrade in my opinion is key for any close combat heavy army. You'd hate to lose a big unit of saurus or a stegadon to an unlucky round of cc followed by unlucky break test. (I'm personally unlucky though so thats just my opinion.) Also, temple guard are great against chaos, and as much as I usually advocate warriors with spears over temple guard saurus barely touch the 3+ armor save of a chaos warrior or 2+ of chosen. So IMHO unless you have kroxigors I wouldn't say temple guard are a bad idea. Plus I don't know how familiar you are with the rules but temple guard might as well be unbreakable with the slann.


----------



## Foodlord (Apr 26, 2008)

Brill: thanks a lot guys: lots of food for thought there! I'll go away and spend more money, and when we've played our first battle, I'll post how it all went here. Thanks again


----------



## Foodlord (Apr 26, 2008)

So the first battle got played, and the Lizards won: hoorah! I went for what would possibly be called a cheese list, but anyway:
Slann w/ 20 temple guard
2x Skink Priests on ancient steggy's with EOTG (That's the cheese bit...)
2x 18 saurus
6x Saurus Cavalry (Charged Chaos Night unit with Lord with these: lesson learned, they got utterly minced!)
Skink unit w/ 1 Kroxigor

I dominated the magic phase (unsurprisingly) and took out a Shaggoth with Conflagration of doom in the first turn. Tee hee, that made the Chaos Gods a bit miffed  Rest of the Chaos crew were mainly warrior blocks, warhounds, a couple of spawn, Wulfrik and some marauders, two Tzeench sourcerors, and the aforementioned nasty Knights with a really orrible Lord. That could eat lizards whole. Yuk.
Temple guard did exceptionally well at taking out Wulfrik and his crew, the saurus stood their ground against the Knights for a couple of turns and then legged it and got cut down in the process. The steggys and the Burning lignment were responsible for a LOT of dead tentacle boys, and the skink / Krox unit did far better than I expected too. Loved my first FB game since 3rd ed (!), thanks for all the advice chaps!

P.S. got second battle in sept, am forsaking Slann and magic, and going to try out a Croq-Gar led cavalry / infantry fighty list instead, so will post here what happened, in case anyone's interested


----------



## bob_the_grea (Jul 27, 2009)

im sorry but the kroxigor/skink unit will not bust up a warrior unit, the problem is the skinks will give away cheap combat resolution, meaning the rank bonus is pretty null and void, stick with saurus blocks and skink skirmishers.

saurus with spears can go toe to toe with chaos warriors, having twice the number of attacks.

engine of the god is a no brainer, pefect for this list.
if your going to take another steg, take a bsb chief with war spear, great counter punch unit.

carnosaur lord kitted out right should be able to tear trough a knight unit pretty well.

cold one knights are alright,nothing amazing, but should do well.


----------



## Darkness007 (Sep 3, 2009)

Disclaimer: I have spent a long time analyzing the rules and planning armies, units and strategies. I have spent almost no time actually playing warhammer and thus have no clue of how likely it is for a unit to get the charge, how many turns it will be before someone kills your wizards, etc. That said, I will do my best to give you an entirely theoretical strategy.

Chaos Warriors have a 2+ AS, and equal or higher stats than your saurus. Obvously, we're not going to beat them on a one to one basis. There's definately more than one way to skin an armour clad deviant to the divine plan of the Old Ones, but when I hear 3+ AS, the first thing I think is LoM. Use Focus of Mystery to ensure you have the spells you want and the Focused Rumination just so you can own. Casting Spirit of the Forge on a unit of chaos warriors yields an average of 7 hits, translating into 4-5 wounds and forcing a panic test. As a handful of chaos warriors costs about 80 points, your opponent is going to be keen to shut down your slaan, probably by charging into a unit of Temple Guard (people do stupid things when they take massive casualties). A flank charge on that engaged unit with your EotG along with burning alignment to negate armour saves would be a good move at this point. If things are getting dicey and your EotG is dead, in combat, or otherwise unaviable, Transmutation of Lead can definately give you the edge in combat. Your opponents scant magic defense is likely to be provided by a couple of (heavily armoured) sorcerers. Bane head and a casting of Rule of Burning Iron has a 50% chance of offing one of those wizards, along with any irksome magic items he might be carrying (infernal puppet or the black tongue can be the death of your slaan). Cupped hands of the Old Ones can eliminate the other or you can simply let him live and generate one DD.

Bottom line is anything with armour, deep fry it, anything without armour should be mince meat as you have saurus warriors, fairly low point cost models who get (effectively) 4 S4 attacks.


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

What might be nice is this: 
Saurus Scar-Veteran
-Cold One
-Light armour + Shield
-Burning Blade of Chotec
-Carnosaur Pendant
Tot: 158

I used him against Bret's (those are knights too) and he cut through 1 errand knights unit and 1 knights of the realm(with damsel of the lady) unit, only losing 1 wound :victory:


----------

